

How Ning Plans To Justify Its $750 Million Valuation - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-ning-plans-to-justify-its-750-million-valuation-2009-7

======
pclark
Ning could be huge. They've got the potential to own the majority of niches
online.

Remember that the _size_ of the niche is irrelevant - if you own 100% of the
100 Trek cyclists in the world, thats really valuable.

~~~
redorb
Why would I spend my time and money building a valuable social network for
some other company? - if I did per chance get something going on ning - I
would immediately find investors and get it out of their hands,

\- Boon pickens spent millions promoting his pickensplan - then built a
network on ning with over million members - all for not?. .

